# Fly Fishing Film____Youtube?



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Vimeo


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Jan 24, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Vimeo


Anything in particular I should search? I know the platform but havn't spent much time there.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

High in the Lowlands is great.


----------



## SFL_Mirage (May 25, 2019)

Video - Walkers Cay Chronicles


Video - Walkers Cay Chronicles




www.hellsbayboatworks.com


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

This is long but a great watch


----------



## JacksonOB (Sep 6, 2019)

Check out JensenFlyFishing, HUGE Fly Fisherman, and WildFly Productions on YouTube


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Released today from CFCW-


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

My favorite!!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

SFL_Mirage said:


>


One of the best fly videos ever...IMHO...


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

"Off the grid" series by Beetie outdoors.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Permit by C1 Films


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Chasing Silver with Andy Mill. Don't know if it's on YouTube


----------



## dan_giddyup (Aug 17, 2018)

Skram said:


> This is long but a great watch


Damn that was a great film. Ross did a great job of authentic storytelling and truly diving headfirst into the local culture. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Huge fly fisherman.


----------



## olbardo (Jun 20, 2019)

“Das Boat” series (2 seasons) by the guys at Meateater. Not specifically fly fishing but a great boat/fishing series nonetheless.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Das Boat is a cool video series


----------



## rvd (Jun 18, 2018)

Jako Lucas, Capt Jack Productions.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Yeti has put out some good fly fishing videos. Aardvark McCloud channel has some good videos too


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

dan_giddyup said:


> Damn that was a great film. Ross did a great job of authentic storytelling and truly diving headfirst into the local culture. Thanks for sharing.


I liked this one, even if it’s a little long. So the guide catches the biggest fish 🐠


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

WildFly is really good, especially the new series they are putting out with their bus.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Andy Mill podcasts series are good


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

C1 films also has a tarpon film " Searching, 3 days in tarpon season" and a cuda one too: "Waterwolf".
I've got Youtube on my smart tv and it basically figures out the stuff you like and "recommends" a bunch of videos each time I turn it on, so sometimes I discover great videos that way.
Chasing Silver is a hard one to find, I think they still want you to pay to watch that one, kind of ridiculous as it's like 15 years old!
If you want to see some cool Northwest BC salmon and steelhead videos check out Captain Quinn on Youtube. He's a funny guy and lives in a badass area for all around outdoors, Terrace BC.


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

29 deg NOLA, or something like that, is a great film. I always enjoy watching Louisiana fly fishing films and all the jacks blowing up on those top water popper flies.


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

David Mangum on Youtube has a few short videos that are excellent.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Mangum is the man!


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

I bet, would love to spend time on his bow!


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Das boat and dos boat ( season 2 are mostly fly fishing).hell season 1 was also. And the last 2 episodes of season 1 you get to see Stash and Frank fish. And Frank’s boat handling skills. Just search you tube or Vimeo. Put in fly fish redfish or tarpon or steelhead or whatever, and much will pop up. Jamie Howard makes a living filming, so yes one has to pay for Chasing Silver.


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

I believe it is under David Mangum's youtube, but it is called "Rebound"... yah that'll get the blood pumping.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

FlyBy said:


> High in the Lowlands is great.


The Everglades is a special place I feel fortunate to have grown up only an hourish away and have spent many days and nights there. Anyone who has it on their list you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Tango1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Red Like Winter.....one of my favorites Vimeo


----------



## FlyrodC (Apr 29, 2018)

Love this thread and look forward to watching these videos. Here's one of my favorites about 3 classic Montana rivers & 3 old time fishermen.

Three Men, Three Rivers


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

Todd Moen on the Catch Magazine YouTube channel has some great northwest flyfising stuff


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

k-roc said:


> C1 films also has a tarpon film " Searching, 3 days in tarpon season" and a cuda one too: "Waterwolf".
> I've got Youtube on my smart tv and it basically figures out the stuff you like and "recommends" a bunch of videos each time I turn it on, so sometimes I discover great videos that way.
> Chasing Silver is a hard one to find, I think they still want you to pay to watch that one, kind of ridiculous as it's like 15 years old!
> If you want to see some cool Northwest BC salmon and steelhead videos check out Captain Quinn on Youtube. He's a funny guy and lives in a badass area for all around outdoors, Terrace BC.


I have the Chasing Silver disc I bought at the Orvis store with a gift card. But I'm not loaning it out.
If you come over to watch you'll have to connect my DVD. I didn't connect it when I got my smart tv.
Oh, and bring vegetarian nachos


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

More David Mangum


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

On Veteran’s Day, both my daughter and I were off. She is into 10 year old girl stuff and I was going fishing so I decided to hand her my phone and let her be a “videographer” (including taping, editing, and publishing on YouTube). We had a pile of fun, and she spent plenty of time editing things together for the World Premier last night. She’s pretty excited to do it again (and so I’m I).


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Here's a video that should give newbies and the casting challenged some hope


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Jan 24, 2018)

olbardo said:


> “Das Boat” series (2 seasons) by the guys at Meateater. Not specifically fly fishing but a great boat/fishing series nonetheless.


I've really enjoyed Das Boat and now 'Dos Boat'. It's not fly-fishing specific but well done nonetheless.


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

Although I love "High in the Lowlands" and other Will Benson efforts, here is what I believe to be the first Tarpon video. Had been looking for it for years.






Its three parts.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Surffshr said:


> On Veteran’s Day, both my daughter and I were off. She is into 10 year old girl stuff and I was going fishing so I decided to hand her my phone and let her be a “videographer” (including taping, editing, and publishing on YouTube). We had a pile of fun, and she spent plenty of time editing things together for the World Premier last night. She’s pretty excited to do it again (and so I’m I).


The best parts are your daughter's commentary. And of course children can bring out the best in us.


----------



## Primate (Aug 31, 2019)

FlyBy said:


> High in the Lowlands is great.


I watch this on the regular. Love it!


----------



## Speckled Rat Poon (Jun 16, 2020)

HelthInsXpert said:


> Wanted to see if I could find some films or shorts, really anything that I havn't seen already on film that pertains to fly fishing.
> 
> I've purchased all the F3T stuff available on iTunes. Poked around Youtube a bit but I'm sure there are many more things that I havn't found yet.
> 
> Just wanted to see if there were any suggestions in this group!


The Joan Wulfe casting videos are good.


----------



## Ricky Wolbert (Oct 27, 2019)

HelthInsXpert said:


> Wanted to see if I could find some films or shorts, really anything that I havn't seen already on film that pertains to fly fishing.
> 
> I've purchased all the F3T stuff available on iTunes. Poked around Youtube a bit but I'm sure there are many more things that I havn't found yet.
> 
> Just wanted to see if there were any suggestions in this group!


On Prime if ya got it..


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Check out my youtube, I got a bunch on there.









Eric Estrada


Eric Estrada has been influenced greatly by Music and Video throughout his life. It has all been vital in his development as an artist on canvas. Combining a...




www.youtube.com





Also, we have been working hard filming out new upcoming Amazon Prime Series Titled "Life on The Fly TV". You can check out our instagram for sneak peeks. @Lifeontheflytv

I also have a bunch of older stuff on my vimeo channel.

www.vimeo.com/estradaart


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

paint it black said:


> Check out my youtube, I got a bunch on there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm subscribed to your channel, always stoked when you put out new edits, thanks for all the hard work!!


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

I use youtube as a file backup drive... you can waste your time here and watch small redfish eat, get missed and released. One of my favorites when i got a hand around the tail of one high and dry


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Jan 24, 2018)

This all makes me want to find a friend and a camera.....................and way more free time than I currently have. Hopefully someday.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

HelthInsXpert said:


> This all makes me want to find a friend and a camera.


Back in the day, 
I got a Minolta 35mm one half-step below their entry level professional cameras.
Then when digital came out got into those as well as an early adopter of digital video.
My problem was once I started fishing I forgot about the cameras.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Water Bound said:


> Released today from CFCW-


Dang I thought this was going to be about fishing!


----------



## JustSomeDude (Apr 11, 2020)

High in the Lowlands is the best video I've seen. It's like a skate video but badass Everglades fly fishing. Mangum's channel is solid too. That Life of Fly flick is good too. But it doesn't get any better than High in the Lowlands, I watch it constantly.

[youtube]




[youtube]


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

VANMflyfishing said:


> My favorite!!


 That was a super cool video.


----------



## ShaggyPalm (Sep 30, 2021)

GeoBass and Short Bus Diaries are both good ones.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

ShaggyPalm said:


> GeoBass and Short Bus Diaries are both good ones.


shorts guys need to put their drone away before they bust all my spots.


----------



## Poon.Patrol (Jan 28, 2021)

Gets me so pumped up every time


----------



## Wpatrick387 (Sep 10, 2019)

my favorites:
high in the lowlands
satori
chasing silver
location x 
in search of a rising tide
eastern rises
walkers cay


----------



## kkeetr (Jun 17, 2021)

There's a little fly fishing for shad here...


----------



## Hogprint (Feb 23, 2020)

I know it’s trout fishing but I liked this one. Low & Clear from 2012 I think. Stars Townes Van Zandt’s son John.

Low&Clear


----------

